# Timbertown - High Adventure in the Kingdom of Impiltur!



## R P Davis (Apr 7, 2017)

My latest creation, just uploaded to DM's Guild:
​[h=2]Timbertown[/h]*An Adventure Location in Impiltur 

*A notice posted in New Sarshel reads:


“The Barony of Timbertown welcomes adventurers! There is plenty of scope for bold and hardy souls to reap rich rewards, carving a reputation – and perhaps a fortune – out of the Barony's wilderness. If you are lucky, you may find yourself with titles and lands of your own. Baron Ferrand Galadhor has the authority to bestow titles on whomsoever he deems worthy, and all lands in his demesne are his to grant.


“From slaying foul fiends to thwarting goblin invasions, Timbertown has need of those of stout heart and cunning mind. In short, of heroes.


“Take your place among them and stamp your name on history! Come to Timbertown today!”



Every campaign needs a place to happen. You need a place to call your own, someplace different, someplace not on the Sword Coast. Set your new campaign in The Forgotten Kingdom on the Sea of Fallen Stars and tell exciting new stories in the Forgotten Realms!


Includes history, current events, detailed NPCs with stories to tell, and adventure ideas, as well as a map of the town and maps of the Kingdom of Impiltur.


----------



## LordEntrails (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks interesting. A few questions;
- How many pages is it?
- Do you have an index or chapter/section list you would share?
- Who did your illustrations?
- Are there other maps than the one small overview map in the preview?


----------



## R P Davis (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks for your questions! 

It's 13 pages, including a full-page town map and key. 

While I don't have a chapter list per se, it includes:

- A brief history of the area
- Important NPCs, their motivations and goals, and their relationships to one another
- Descriptions of the area around the Barony
- Other factions in the Barony's area of interest
- Customs and procedures of adventuring in the Barony

Artists are listed in the credits, with links to their DMs Guild products from which I used their licensed art.

I did my best to give kernels of adventures for DMs to flesh out for their own tables rather than defined adventure-starters. Adventures specifically located in Timbertown are under development as we speak, which I will one day offer as a package.

Does that answer your questions?

Regards,

Bob
www.r-p-davis.com


----------



## LordEntrails (Apr 13, 2017)

[MENTION=6788812]R P Davis[/MENTION], 

Yep. I suspect those are things others might be interested in too. You may want to consider adding some detail to your product description to help with that. Also, the quick (low-res) preview could be the whole document, that way people get a feel for content and length, but not at a resolution they can actually use/read.


----------



## R P Davis (Apr 13, 2017)

Very good suggestions! Thank you!


----------

